# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Gà Savanakhet- Ẩm thực Lào

## phuongvtt

Món gà nướng Savanakhet (miền Nam Lào) nức tiếng gần xa bởi mùi thơm hấp dẫn. Tuy nhiên, không phải đến tận Savanakhet mới được thưởng thức mà du khách có thể tìm thấy các địa điểm bán món gà này ngay tại Viêng Chăn, LuôngPrabang và nhiều địa phương khác. Loại gà được dùng để nướng là giống gà quê thả rông nên thịt thơm, ngon, săn chắc. Gà sau khi làm sạch được kẹp vào que tre, đặt trên than hồng nướng tới lúc chín.

_
Gà nướng Savanakhet thơm ngon tại quán ăn trên đường từ Viêng Chăn đi LuôngPrabang_
Loại than dùng để nướng gà cũng được đốt từ thân cây gỗ lâu năm, đượm lửa mới đủ để làm da và thịt gà quyện trong mùi thơm. Gà Savanakhet được ăn kèm xôi trắng vo tròn vừa nắm trong bàn tay chấm cùng “cheo boong”. Hương vị thơm của gà tan chảy trong miệng cùng vị thơm, cay, chua của nước chấm sẽ khiến bạn ngây ngất khó quên

Bạn có thể ăn món gà Savanakhet có giá khoảng 50.000 kíp/con (khoảng 100.000 đồng/con) tại ngã ba Seno (Savanakhet) hoặc các quán tại Viêng Chăn trên đường từ thủ đô đi Luông Prabang.





*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm* *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Lào - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (5 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Lao - Tp. Ho Chi Minh (5 ngay 4 dem) - Gia 13.900.000 VNĐ/Khach

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lào - tour du lich Lao

Cùng khám phá du lịch Lào - du lich Lao*

----------


## dung89

Ối gà nướng kìa

----------

